# Knot ON doe's ear



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I was feeling Bree's ear earlier, and there is a knot, smaller than a new pea, on the underside of her ear. Not on her face, her ear. It is at least three to four inches down her ear, not at the edge of her ear, but close. I didn't see any scrapes or injuries. Skin looks fine on both sides. No hair loss. I think I felt this the other day, and honestly never looked over her ears closely to know if this has been there the whole time. It is hard. I don't have pictures right now, and am about to take my daughter to speech therapy at school (we homeschool her, but she gets special education services at school).

One of my doelings seems to have something similar. Hard to tell when they HATE having their ears handled at all. The doe is a little more obliging. They are on pasture, btw, so it have have come from grazing. The doelings were much smaller. May not even have the same cause.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I noticed my 7 month old Nubian has the same thing! She has two on her left ear, but my other two Nubians don't have it. Hmmmm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is the lump ON the ear...or just under it where the neck begins at the ear?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We've had a couple knots on the ears before... boers with they're floppy ears get beat around and I assume insects bite them. We've had a hematoma or two as well. Is it soft or hard?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I am pretty sure it is Hard, and almost, but not quite, midway down her ear. No facial involvement whatsoever. makes me wonder if it is like a cartilage lump like my son has on his ear (one of my son's ears has a slightly downward pointy spot at the top of his ear, and has been that way since birth). 

If any of their lumps were from grazing, I could see that. We have cactus (hence the farm name and screen name), goatheads, tumbleweeds, and yuccas. The doelings seem to be partial to the yucca seed pods.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could very well be a cactus thorn..I would keep a close watch on them for change..take a pic and write some notes...I dont rely on my memory


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------

